# How to make a watch dial?



## towrist

Hi All

I was trying to dig up some info on how to make a watch dial.. or was there someone/a company that makes them? I found a couple DIYs that use silkscreen... but don't want to take on that much. (I actually have an old screen somewhere, but the chemicals I used when I was printing were insanely toxic)... Has anyone here made there own?

on another note... next step 

I'd like to take an old watch that I have and make cosmetic modifications... not unlike what I've seen with monster mods (changing the dial and hands)... Is this a 'basic' process... or does it require something like a watch making course to do?

Thanks!


----------



## skoochy

nt


----------



## towrist

Thanks for the break-down Skoochy! I just found the post on pmwf that walks you through how to take the case, movement, dial and hands apart... i think this is something i might just be able to manage! making a dial that looks good is another thing...!


----------



## Pawl_Buster

towrist said:


> Thanks for the break-down Skoochy! I just found the post on pmwf that walks you through how to take the case, movement, dial and hands apart... i think this is something i might just be able to manage! making a dial that looks good is another thing...!


Do you have that link?
I'm interested in dial making also.


----------



## towrist

here you go

http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/WatchSc...nt/WS 11 How to remove and replace a movt.htm


----------



## Pawl_Buster

towrist said:


> here you go
> 
> http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/WatchSc...nt/WS 11 How to remove and replace a movt.htm


:thanks


----------



## Guest

Have a look there:
http://www.horlogerie-suisse.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=8677

|>


----------



## bmwfreak

I believe you can purchase "stock blank" dials from Ofrei. Not sure of the sizes or dial feet position. I think you can get them for the more popular quartz movements with dial feet position near 12 and 42. One thought is to use home made decals kits that can be found in hobby shops. You can create your design digitally and print it on water decal stock or possibly dry transfer material. The only problem would be printing white opaque graphics. You could use a white dial for this and then paint lume where needed. You could simply print on card stock or some other material that could be simply glued to a blank dial. Modern color laser printers do a nice job on high gloss photo paper. Just not sure how long a printed dial would last. May fade over time.


----------



## towrist

not quite what i was thinking when i said making a watch dial!!!!! lol!! thats amazing!! thanks for sharing that one... it really makes me admire the craftsmanship and creativity in building watches even more... absolutely beautiful!

thanks!



Misterpeter said:


> Have a look there:
> http://www.horlogerie-suisse.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=8677
> 
> |>


----------



## towrist

thanks for those suggestions... i was browsing ofrei and trying to figure out if any of them would work...



bmwfreak said:


> I believe you can purchase "stock blank" dials from Ofrei. Not sure of the sizes or dial feet position. I think you can get them for the more popular quartz movements with dial feet position near 12 and 42. One thought is to use home made decals kits that can be found in hobby shops. You can create your design digitally and print it on water decal stock or possibly dry transfer material. The only problem would be printing white opaque graphics. You could use a white dial for this and then paint lume where needed. You could simply print on card stock or some other material that could be simply glued to a blank dial. Modern color laser printers do a nice job on high gloss photo paper. Just not sure how long a printed dial would last. May fade over time.


----------



## towrist

... not sure if i should start a new thread or not as it is related so i'll keep it in this one.

Any suggestions on tools? I've read that you should just get a good set and spend the money, but i'm wondering if anyone has had any luck with not so 'super' tools... i do like the right tools for the job, but in some cases due to budgetary constraints i just have to make do with what i have or can get access to...

i've found some tool kits on the 'bay'...








http://cgi.ebay.ca/Big-Lot-10-Watch-Tool-Jewelers-Repair-Tools_W0QQitemZ360120678043QQihZ023QQcategoryZ10026QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262








http://cgi.ebay.ca/Watch-Hand-Remover-Movement-Holder-Repair-3-Tools_W0QQitemZ260340289494QQihZ016QQcategoryZ10363QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262








http://cgi.ebay.ca/Big-Lot-10-Watch-Tool-Jewelers-Repair-Tools_W0QQitemZ360120678043QQihZ023QQcategoryZ10026QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

also looked at the tools on:

http://www.nam-hing.com/

and

*http://www.ofrei.com/page235.html

as well... though there is so much here its hard to figure which to go with (and some of its quite pricey too...)
* 
anyone have any insights into any of these... or suggestions as to where i might look for this job? i'm trying to get just what i need for now, as opposed a full set for completely dismantling a movement...

thanks!


----------



## skoochy

nt


----------



## skoochy

nt


----------



## k7lro

Pretty good set of instructions here...

http://kant1.chch.ox.ac.uk/watches/HOWTO_dial_making


----------



## towrist

That's awesome!... thanks skoochy!

I actually already have some half-decent screwdrivers that i got from my dad from his engineering days... and i think i have an idea of what my basic starter set should be at this point... just gotta take the plunge!!

cheers!



skoochy said:


> Some tools I've "gotten by" with the lesser-quality versions. Often I will buy one good version and then several cheap versions. By this I have backups and can always find one. It's also allowed me to see how the performance differs. I would say for some things it matters, for others not so much. And some things, if you're using a cheap version of a tool, you just need to be more careful in its use (like caseback openers).
> 
> The tools I use every week (I do SOMETHING to a watch every week):
> 
> screwdrivers
> push pins
> band pin pusher
> small hammer
> hand remover
> hand fitter
> caseback tools (knife, crab, openall wrench)
> tweezers
> movement/case holders
> 
> For screwdrivers, I have a couple sets of Bergeon. They are definitely the best, especially if you get the ball bearing version... or the Horotec ball bearing version. I like to get them in the case so I can put them away, but I have one set with a stand. Truthfully the set I use the most is the cheap AF set, since it has a pouch and I can take it to my friends' houses to destroy their watches too. Under $30. That set comes with an extra tip for each, but I recommend quickly getting others. I can't sharpen them too well and it seems faster and more time/cost effective just to buy more.
> 
> For the cheap stuff, I have several movement and case holders. I have one each Bergeon and then several copies from findingking. They are cheaper finish but work just as well. Same with hammer, pins, tweezers, and caseback tools. I like the Renata case knife, the AF crab screw case opener, the Bergeon suction opener, and the LG Openall. The India copy works almost as well. And the AF band pin pusher.
> 
> I only use Presto hand removers and sometimes a couple plastic spoons with dial protectors. I have a Horotec hand press, but I think I would like something more sophisticated. One which had a settable limit so you can put the hand heights at just the right place.
> 
> So I think most of that stuff is around $150... and when you look at it in terms of another one (or three) cool watches, it sounds expensive. But with that investment, you can start doing so much more...seems worth it to me.
> 
> -s-


----------



## towrist

i saw that one too... thanks! i wish it had a few more pics though... 



k7lro said:


> Pretty good set of instructions here...
> 
> http://kant1.chch.ox.ac.uk/watches/HOWTO_dial_making


----------



## bjohnson

Some more pmwf links to making dials. Making it on a computer and colour printer allow you to quickly try out different designs

Data files to make dial images on the computer using easy to use (and free) vector based graphics software
http://www.pmwf.com/Phorum/read.php?4,5781,5781#msg-5781

First try at printing a dial on peel-off address labels and sticking to 
http://www.pmwf.com/Phorum/read.php?4,6945,7932#msg-7932

A how-to on using a slide-off decal film
http://www.pmwf.com/Phorum/read.php?24,32386,32386#msg-32386

The same one using a 600 dpi colour laser printer on stiff photo paper
http://www.pmwf.com/Phorum/read.php?4,42604,42628#msg-42628


----------



## ABEX

hats off to you guys if your making dials and watches, i dont even change my own batteries in my quartz watches.


----------

